# etapa de potencia



## santiago (Ene 31, 2008)

hola estoy buscando un circuito capas de entregar 400w reales sobre 4omhs sin la necesidad de aumentar los 12 volts de un auto. estaria agradecido de cualquier ayuda


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 31, 2008)

Imposible. 
La maxima potencia teorica que podes sacar con 12V sobre 4 ohm son:
1/2*V^2/R = 18W RMS  o sea, los reales.

(perdon, editado por pifiar R , es menos todavia)


----------



## santiago (Ene 31, 2008)

ok grax me olvide de poner que lo mio es estereo osea necesito200 y 200 watts  ya estaba informaciónrmado sobre lo de 280 watts rms 
gracias si tenes algun circuito te lo agradecere


----------



## zopilote (Ene 31, 2008)

Las potencias que mencionan son irreales,  para sacarlas sólo con 12v, aquí esta algo que considero moderado como para no volverse sordo de tanto volumen.


-------------
 zopilote


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2008)

Es imposible sacar 280W rms de 12v, lo que si es posible es utilizar una fuente switching y un amplificador de fuente simétrica.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2008)

en el audiocar si es posible sacar cientos de amperes para subsidiar un buen audio, solo tienes que modificar tu carro para que pueda der tal corriente, como baterias de gel, y un alternador mas potente, en la xperiencia he visto como un amplificador de 1500 W claseD con carga de 1 omh puede necesitar casi 100 Amperes sobre 12 Volts.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 7, 2008)

Además...para que semejante potencia de audio en un coche?
vas a hacer publicidad de un circo o algun negocio?
pues es la unica manera de recuperar la plata que vas a gastar en baterias y baterias.

busca aqui en el foro un lindo circuito de una etapa osfet de 100watts y t vas a quedar satisfecho hombre.


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

sisi ya se tengo 15 años y voy a armar la switching de luciperro(grande luciperoooooo) y eran 200w en total osea 100 y 100 para un par de 15" en el auto 
salu2


----------



## santiago (Abr 18, 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡exito! anduvo la switching y los dos amplificadores con tda 7294 que sobre 4 omhs entregan casi 140 w le puse unos sub xplod con unas cajas sacadas del foro tambien y es excelente tengo que abrirle el baul al fiesta sino muere jeje despues posteo fots cuando lo deje lindo 
ahora me pidieron tapas que le arme a unos amigos jeje y encima a la switching la hice como trabajo en vez de una fuente regulable con un lm317 ¡¡¡¡¡pequeña diferencia!
salu2


----------

